# Circular Saw recommendation?



## smoochas (May 13, 2010)

We have a cordless porter-cable that came in a set of 4 other tools with ni-cad batteries. Problem is the batteries are getting so hot. We are thinking it might be better to buy a corded circular saw. 

Any particular make & model suggestions? Looking for something of good value, for, we don't need a porsche but we want something that works well of course! thanks!


----------



## Proby (Jul 17, 2010)

I like Worm Drive circular saws. Skil has always been the classic, and it's just about the only decent tool Skil makes anymore (or has that gone downhill too?).

Makita makes decent saws for good prices.


----------



## WirelessG (Mar 22, 2009)

DeWalt or Milwaukee - either one will do. I like this one:

http://www.dewalt.com/tools/saws-circular-saws-dw369csk.aspx

$140 at Lowes. Has an electric brake and stops at 22.5 and 45, which are nice features.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Whatever brand you buy make sure it’s a worm drive (unless your left handed).

It’s nice to be able to see what you’re cutting.


----------



## ugabulldog (Oct 16, 2006)

Makita


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I'm a Skill worm drive user,too.

Porter cable makes a sidewinder with the blade on the left--I've heard very good things about that one-
--Some people like a lighter saw--if that's you, look at the porter cable.---Mike--


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

if you are looking at worm drives, look hard at the Dewalt and/or Makita version. They use a slightly different gear design (hypoid instead of worm drive). These have a sealed motor, that doesn't require oil changes like worm drives. They are also a little lighter than most of the worm drives on the market.


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

I "supposedly" do HandyMan type work, but lately I added an 8 x 10 storage room onto the home of the Dad of a close friend. You know, they hit my soft spot to do it. Framing this up with my DeWalt circular saw go to where this saw was heavy after using it for 4-6 hours straight. Then again, I wished several times that I had a "sidewinder" type saw. I'm right-handed, the blades on the right and I have to look over the guard to see a line. But then again, I don't do this type work every day. I suppose finding an answer to your question would be to figure out how often you would use this saw, which type would you need, and how much do you want to spend on it. David


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

When it comes to worm drives Skill built America. I have many and Skill has always been my workhorse. Working them “full time” you occasionally replace the trigger switch or brushes. Only once have I burned up a Skill Saw.

The Makita is to light IMO. The saw jerks when you pull the trigger. To much torque for the weight of the saw.

A couple of years ago I was gifted/tipped a DeWalt and have been using it ever since. The one thing it has over the Skill is you can have the table set at a 45 and be cutting a angle like a hip rafter and the guard doesn’t bind up or get in the way. That’s always been a problem with Skill.

Bottom line for OP is, if you’re right handed get a saw with the blade on the left side of the saw. If you’re a lefty just about any sidewinder will do.


----------



## TomD (Aug 13, 2010)

Unless you're going to do a lot a cutting, I don't know why you'd want to spend the extra money for a worm drive... even then, I personally find them too heavy. I just spent a lot of time looking for a Circular
Saw and finally settled on the Hitachi C7SB2... it's 15 amps... plenty of power... Lowes has it for $79.97.


----------



## Lulimet (Jul 26, 2010)

I use the $100 makita from the home depot.


----------



## epson (Jul 28, 2010)

Has anyone looked at the rigid worm drive?


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

TomD said:


> Unless you're going to do a lot a cutting, *I don't know* *why you'd want to spend the extra money for a worm drive*... even then, I personally find them too heavy. I just spent a lot of time looking for a Circular
> Saw and finally settled on the Hitachi C7SB2... it's 15 amps... plenty of power... Lowes has it for $79.97.


Because the blade is on the left side of the saw, you don’t have to look over the top of the saw to see what you’re cutting.



epson said:


> Has anyone looked at the rigid worm drive?


I’ve used one for a few days with no complaints.
Lighter than the Skill, $20 cheaper, cuts 51 deg. I’d buy one.


----------



## epson (Jul 28, 2010)

kwikfishron said:


> I’ve used one for a few days with no complaints.
> Lighter than the Skill, $20 cheaper, cuts 51 deg. I’d buy one.


Thanks, now I can add another tool to my collection with confidence...


----------



## anizeva (Oct 7, 2010)

*Plenty of Resources Online*

There is plenty of information regarding circular saws online, so if you do a little you should be able to find some good reviews and recommendations. As much as I agree that certain brands are better than others, I would hesitate to buy a Makita or DeWalt saw just because of the name ... there are big differences in saws even from one brand. Just my 2 cents!


----------



## TNTRob (Oct 18, 2010)

If you are using it for light work, don't get a worm drive. OVER KILL!!! Seeing the blade is not essential. There is a reason there is a cutting guide on your saw, plus most saws have a window to see the blade on the left side of the frame.

Buy a nice saw, no less than $100 at any local DIY store. I am a contractor and have had my Skil for 10 years with NO problems. I needed a second saw and went to a local Big Box and purchased one of the brands for $129. It came with laser guide that has come in really handy for keeping my cuts straight. Trust your tool and guides provided on it.

Most job sites around here Milwaukee is king for circ saws. There is a reason people call reciprocating saws Sawzalls. Bosch is a close second.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

TNTRob said:


> *OVER KILL!!! Seeing the blade is not essential.[/*quote]
> 
> It's essential for me.:yes:


----------



## TNTRob (Oct 18, 2010)

kwikfishron said:


> TNTRob said:
> 
> 
> > *OVER KILL!!! Seeing the blade is not essential.[/*quote]
> ...


----------



## racebum (Mar 8, 2010)

best deal i knew of was the hitachi when it was on sale for 79 at lowes

check cpo outlets. they had porter saws for 59 and a few others for pretty good deals. i honestly would hate to spend over 100 on a standard saw, that's near worm money.


----------



## retired guy 60 (Jun 23, 2009)

Check out Amazon.com lightning deal today for a Dewalt DW368 circular saw at $99. I don't have any financial interest interest in Amazon or work for Amazon so I am hoping this post is no violation of DIY Chatroom policy. Just saying, sounds like a reasonable deal if you're in the market. I think the sale runs for about 3 hours. I use a Milwaukee with the blade on the left and I like it a lot.


----------



## STL B. (Oct 29, 2010)

"If you are using it for light work, don't get a worm drive. OVER KILL!!!"


I agree with this statement I own a skill mag77 and a porter cable 447 and I grab the porter cable 5 times out of 7. Unless you cut rafters and joist weekly you don't need a wormdrive my 447 has cut plenty of 2 by 12s without trouble and I don't thing it is going to slow down any time soon.


----------



## Hohn (Jun 16, 2010)

If you take the time to set up the cut, seeing the blade is not particularly important. And having it away from you is certainly safer.

I have the aforementioned Hitachi C7SB2. Great saw for the cheapo price. Doing it over again, I'd get the Makita with the magnesium base, blade brake, and overmold grip, or the DeWalt version of same in a sidewinder. The Makitas fit my smallish hands the best, it seems. The Bosch CS is a very good sidewinder as well. Finally, the milwaukee Tilt-loks are powerful (but loud as heck).

I can see the advantages of a worm drive style in some cases (not just rafters and not just more torque. IMO, the only two worth considering are the new DWS535 from DeWalt and the older Makita 5377MG. The older Skils are dinosaurs- tech has done great things for tools that you'd never know from handling a Skil. Unless you can find one at a garage sale for next to nothing, I'd pass.

JMO


----------

